# Armour labs



## Allin1320 (Oct 15, 2019)

Anymore ever heard of Armour labs??


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

No

You’re gonna wanna do an intro


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 15, 2019)

What do you mean. Introduce myself? In this thread, or another thread?


----------



## DNW (Oct 15, 2019)

They have really good hotdogs


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 15, 2019)

Seriously... have any of you guys heard of it? I picked up some enanthate to hold me off until my quality stuff comes it. I'm really not trusting it. Haven't found anything Online about it. Anyone know anything??


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2019)

Maybe ask around before you buy it?


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

The dude ****ed me. Last time he sent me sis. Which was great. Smooth product, big gains. All of the sudden I get this Armour shit. Although like I said, I'm waiting on some proven quality gear. Just thought I would use this guy to hold me off. I would really appreciate any feedback on Armour if anyone has any experience with it, before I use it. &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## tinymk (Oct 16, 2019)

Never heard of them


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neither have I. I can't find a single review on anything about it. Guess I should just throw it out.


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

I’d at least hold off on it until you can get better info. I’m sure you’ll be fine training on your own until your reliable source comes through. IMO it’s just not worth it ,especially if you have reliable stuff coming soon. What 30 weight was saying was you should go to the separate intro board and introduce yourself to the crew . The folks here like to know who they’re talking to. All the best?


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ok. Will do. Appreciate the response.


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

Where are you searching for this info? I take it your in Europe?


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

No, I'm in the states. Have you heard anything about Armour?


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

No but sis is a uk brand never known anyone from states mention it. 



Allin1320 said:


> No, I'm in the states. Have you heard anything about Armour?


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

My sis came from a U.K. Connect. Shit was spot on man. Sis even had a decent web page with anti counterfeit measures and verifiable scratch off code. Now This same dude sent me this Armour, and I haven't used it. My last shot was this past Friday, and my quality gear won't be here until end of next week. So I'm just kinda like wtf. I wanna use it, (Armour) but I can find anything to help give me any confidence in it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2019)

Don’t trust your source?


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 16, 2019)

Got to be able to trust your source man.  If you don't, time for a different source.


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

I did trust him, up until he sent me this enanthate called Armour. I have some good stuff that should be here next week from a reliable source. But that's not the point here. I'm just trying to find out if anyone has any experience with this Armour. I have not used it and don't plan on it unless I can get some credible info on it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

Just pin it and see what’s the worst that could happen :32 (20):



Allin1320 said:


> I did trust him, up until he sent me this enanthate called Armour. I have some good stuff that should be here next week from a reliable source. But that's not the point here. I'm just trying to find out if anyone has any experience with this Armour. I have not used it and don't plan on it unless I can get some credible info on it.


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

Well I thought about that. And I'm very new to doing gear. So I ask you, what's the worst that could happen? All seriousness lol


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

No idea, I guess all UG AAS is a gamble unless you personally know the person that’s doing it and know there standards



Allin1320 said:


> Well I thought about that. And I'm very new to doing gear. So I ask you, what's the worst that could happen? All seriousness lol


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

This sucks. I'm 6 weeks into a mild cycle, and I ****ed up because I didn't prepare properly. Fml


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you mean ON Armor labs????


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 17, 2019)

No. I saw the on armor stuff online. This is Just Armour. I actually came home from work and took a a half a cc. A heavy half. I didn't die. I still don't trust it.


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 17, 2019)

Wanna see a pic of it? Am I allowed to post a pic? I don't even know how to post a pic. Lol


----------



## GSgator (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m sure your kicking yourself in the ass and don’t want to hear this but next time make sure you have everything on hand anything can happen. The worse that could happen would maybe be a nasty infection so be safe.


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes. I learned from this. Thank you though. Your correct


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 17, 2019)

I’d say pin it but I’ve been burned before. If you don’t trust it, toss it


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 17, 2019)

I pinned a half cc after work. About 4 hours ago. No redness, no pain, no adverse reactions.  None that I can tell anyway. I guess I'll just go with it until my good stuff comes in. &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57340;*♂️


----------

